# Fit's custom built stuff/projects



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

i build so many things that dont fall into "fits current machine" or any of my other threads so i decided to make a thread dedicated to all the other things i build.

you can also post your ideas and stuff here as long as it pertains to the topic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

ok FIT, lets start with mine 

so suggestions, I want to try and keep the cost as low as possible.

What I had planned was to get a GTX 480, D4, and any EK res or any brand.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1153421#post1153421

i'd snatch up the pump while its still cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1153421#post1153421
> 
> i'd snatch up the pump while its still cheap.



dude you linked me to this thread


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=81619


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=81619



can i get a capital F in my name?
<-------


simple enough.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok FIT, lets start with mine
> 
> so suggestions, I want to try and keep the cost as low as possible.
> 
> What I had planned was to get a GTX 480, D4, and any EK res or any brand.



like i said.... get the pump asap while its still on sale. 

as for the rad i'd get whichever one fits your budget but used is always better cause you can get more for the same price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> like i said.... get the pump asap while its still on sale.
> 
> as for the rad i'd get whichever one fits your budget but used is always better cause you can get more for the same price.



yeha bro i want the pump but I only get paid on Tuesday, can't do nothing meanwhile.  As far as budget im not oworried, if I need to save up some money I would, but I want the best cooling possible.  What has me thinking about not getting a GTX 560 is how much more I would have to spend on 140mm fans than opposed to 120mm fans.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2009)

my current BIX240+MCR320 is enough to keep a dual/quad cool @1.8v i like that better than one huge rad


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

im going to do a simple build for my pa160 cooler.

ppl seem to respond well to pics.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> im going to do a simple build for my pa160 cooler.
> 
> ppl seem to respond well to pics.



look at this one

my vga murder loop

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80975


main build






tline






5/8->1/2 adapter since the only tline at autozone was a 5/8ths






120mm BIX rad






FX5200+MCW60






another view






corsair pump


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my current BIX240+MCR320 is enough to keep a dual/quad cool @1.8v i like that better than one huge rad



welll..... i7 runs A LOT hotter but yea.

i was thinking for CP to get 2 pa120.2's and make a cube.

we could also get a 480gtx and make a box that resembles a vapo LS/mach 2 gt that he could put under his case out of the way.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> welll..... i7 runs A LOT hotter but yea.
> 
> i was thinking for CP to get 2 pa120.2's and make a cube.
> 
> we could also get a 480gtx and make a box that resembles a vapo LS/mach 2 gt that he could put under his case out of the way.



360's would fit better and you could do 3 in a case like you said


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> welll..... i7 runs A LOT hotter but yea.
> 
> i was thinking for CP to get 2 pa120.2's and make a cube.
> 
> we could also get a 480gtx and make a box that resembles a vapo LS/mach 2 gt that he could put under his case out of the way.



you got a link to that vapo ls you talking about so I can check it out?  under the case would be a nice idea, my case has holes in the bottom for tubing so that would be perfect I would say


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

the case at the bottom is the vapo ls and the top is a lian li pc60


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> the case at the bottom is the vapo ls and the top is a lian li pc60



that sounds a lot more like it, and you said you can do something like that to fit a 480?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

most likely


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> most likely



hmm


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

it could actually be smaller than whats pictured.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> it could actually be smaller than whats pictured.



are you seroius?  How?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

the only reason the vapo is that big is because all the shit thats inside.

your case would only need to be as tall as the rad + 1-2" more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> the only reason the vapo is that big is because all the shit thats inside.
> 
> your case would only need to be as tall as the rad + 1-2" more.



Ok ok, Once I get paid on tuesday night, or wednesday night latest, we'll talk see how much everything would be.  if anything I can have the parts ship to you, rather than to me since you still need the parts anyways.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

well..

here's what i got after an hour or so...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

FIt, came out awesome bro!!!  Great craftmanship


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 12, 2009)

You know, we're so used to seeing fans mounted directly on the rads that I never thought of using that type of arrangement.

Thanks for the enlightenment Fits.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

update...


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 12, 2009)

very cool, looks like the mini radbox is almost done, is that with a 160.1

pertty sweet


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 12, 2009)

Does look bomb for sure!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

ran outta plexi today but here's a ghetto rigged way to test it...


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 12, 2009)

If you have the tape I would try to seal the edges of the card board.  Then again it could work better.  I really don't know.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd try & seal it off to as that's how it will be with plexi on it right. I like the Gheto though bud haha.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

i think i'll get the stuff needed to use a pair of EK250 res in my big build.

looks cool having the water spin opposite directions. will look sweet with some color.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 12, 2009)

That's bad! where ya gonna mount em though?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

next to the other one...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.modding.lt/forumas/showthread.php?p=53324

i want to do something like that with my atom


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn that's gnarley plexy case, nice work. Would a swiftech thin 120.2, and an old blu mcp600 be enough for a pair of 8800's?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> Damn that's gnarley plexy case, nice work. Would a swiftech thin 120.2, and an old blu mcp600 be enough for a pair of 8800's?



yes more than enough


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice stuff Fit. Love it, as usual.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

chicken patty... http://evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=724893


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> chicken patty... http://evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=724893



Really nice find fit. Also, you still need me to work on "the project" ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

if you want. im thinking about getting a vynl graphic made as its too hard to paint it and make it look decent.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2009)

I can shoot you the "true to life" jpg to use as a template if you want? Heck, I could zip up the PSD and send it to you if you want right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

if ya want to make just a simple shaded/3d looking version so i can show my local guy what i want that would be sick. its up to you man. this project is becoming a pita real quick.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2009)

3d version? Unsure what yah mean ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

like the car pic i showed ya.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> like the car pic i showed ya.



Ahhh! I am ok at photoshop but Im not THAT good. xD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

lol... me neither. its all good though. if you can think of something to jazz up the mini cube its all you brotha. i'll do whatever you come up with.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahh ok. So your taking this to a vinyls expert then. I was truly unsure what your plans were, now I totally understand.

One thing I do need to get from you is total dimensions of the mini-box so I can create and match sizes for the different sides.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> chicken patty... http://evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=724893



i know i know, dude I need money ASAP.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

9" x 9" x7"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i know i know, dude I need money ASAP.



go rob some hookers or a rich fucker. 

do like me...

dress really shitty and get dirty....

stand on the busyest street corner and hold a sign.

take the money people give you...

and take it to your bank at the end of the 10 hours your there.

i've made $2318 in 10 hours once.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> go rob some hookers or a rich fucker.
> 
> do like me...
> 
> ...



Please don't tell me you are serious...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

havent done it in a few years but it works. 

try it. i dare ya.

(if you do.... go to the grocery store and get a panhandlers license first. its $15. then the cops cant arrest you at all.)


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow thats pretty low, but funny 

I'm gonna lie, I have thought about it though. I heard those guys can make some serious cash.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

just think...

after 7 days you could buy a $10000+ car or a damn good computer.... or anything else you want.

the key is to go to different places.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

back to the cooler....

whats your weekly budget lookin like?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> back to the cooler....
> 
> whats your weekly budget lookin like?



who, me?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

why yes. who else is here looking to build a rig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> why yes. who else is here looking to build a rig?



bro i should have about $500-700 for the build, depends, but should be in there somewhere.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 12, 2009)

I want a new rig.. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

^^


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 13, 2009)

^^ lolz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

gonna paint these up black(just the mesh).


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 13, 2009)

that looks shit hot fit.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

so someone is doing tec again what blocks/tecs are you using


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

no tec. sold it.

using these for 12v power to the fans. the other PSU cant handle the massive load of 8 delta's.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

bah your no fun just plain water?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

water thats able to cool everything in the whole machine.

dood..... did you see my 31k score in vantage?

that was done with my pa160, D5, EKres, and GTZ. thats it. i had a scythe ultra kaze spinning ~2000rpm to cool the rad. 

im going to be getting full cover Bitspower blocks for this board so everything will be nice and cool.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 13, 2009)

lolz. nice setup.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> water thats able to cool everything in the whole machine.
> 
> dood..... did you see my 31k score in vantage?
> 
> ...



let me get my quad in i could pull a very nice vantage score 8800GTS 512mb FTW


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)

painted one meanwell.

dont paint in the cold though. takes forever to dry. i had to cook this to get it done.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2009)

Cook it? Throw it in the oven or pan fry!? Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

although "cook it" sounds funny, it actually works!!


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> although "cook it" sounds funny, it actually works!!



Yeah I suppose but I wouldn't try it on a rad or anything haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> Yeah I suppose but I wouldn't try it on a rad or anything haha



haha, not to that extent!!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 14, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> go rob some hookers or a rich fucker.
> 
> do like me...
> 
> ...



If you come from a family like mine, most people know you in the immediate area. $10,000 isn't worth the humiliation and such it does to your family name.

Much like prostitution, its immoral but not the worst thing you could do.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

bending acrylic today for the miniradbox build.

im no CD but this is getting easier and easier. i think there will be alot of acrylic from me this year.

i painted my meanwell as well...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 16, 2009)

sweet...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

well pics look like crap but here it is before i put the internals in.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2009)

IT all ways looks like crap at the start! But, then it turns out as a masterpiece!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

What is this suppose to be?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

you'll see soon.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> you'll see soon.



ok...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Castiel said:


> ok...



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1153883&postcount=23


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2009)

Fast way to cool down a line. Pretty nice at it. I just can't wait for it to be up and running!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

again, shit pics but good design i think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

looks good fit, if you can take a few with some more light, amen to that


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it will work quite nice! Very nice!


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 17, 2009)

You like workin in the dark eh? lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

its the f-stop on the camera. i'll get better pics soon. its not really that dark.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 17, 2009)

i see a clear air conditioner..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

the smaller of the 2 is a scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm fan.

larger is my new delta ffb1424shg which i have 8 of.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

^^^ damn those are the new 140's you ordered for your rads?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah. 140mm x 50mm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah. 140mm x 50mm



they are pretty darn huge, hey my sidefan on my case is bigger, but flows 10x less than your 140 and your 120mm


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

8


----------



## Exavier (Jan 17, 2009)

how are they? what's the rating as an idea of perf?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

237cfm @ 3000rpm


----------



## Silverel (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a sneaking suspicion that fit is actually making a hovercraft out of his PC. That way he can ride it around his room AND bench his i7 to 14 jigawattz...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

they will replace the fans here...


----------



## Kursah (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking great so far man! Curious to see the results! I also wanna see some more vids of this stuff in action when you're done!

Again, nice work fits! Those 140's should keep things very cool, and I love the idea of your all-in-one WC boxes...shit you could almost market and sell them! Especially with your other projects!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2009)

Fits!!!! Those fan's are great! I can't believe the price you spent for those!!! I almost want to grab two just for the lawls!!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I think I know which fans I will be using when I have fit do me something similar.  Doubt I will invest as much as him in it, but should kick some butt.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

i have 8 ultra kaze's that im parting with soon


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i have 8 ultra kaze's that im parting with soon



I got two of those in my water cooling extra's box, along with two delta 180cfm fans, and blue led' yates.. No need for fans, just a cooler for when I need one! lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2009)

Dude, that first picture is funnier then hell!!!!! Can't believe the power connector!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> 8



heheh ok ok you win!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, that first picture is funnier then hell!!!!! Can't believe the power connector!!



thats how you know FIT means "Business" !!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)

i bet you guys are like "holy shit... that fan needs as much power as a fucking video card. that means business!"


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2009)

Sh1t! the name it self, MEANS BUSINESS! Fitseries!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i bet you guys are like "holy shit... that fan needs as much power as a fucking video card. that means business!"



I swear to god i thought for a 2nd if that was some sort of video card , those plugs so threw me off!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)

a video card that would blow you away hahahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> a video card that would blow you away hahahaha



...literally

hover card


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2009)

Man, there you go Fits! Build a cooler for a video card that can Blow the socks of a person!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1164551#post1164551


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)

got the dual res figure out.

dual tornadoes too...


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice fit.  That entire setup will be amazing when done.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)

just to get the idea of this...









thats kinda what im thinking for my gtx295's. that'll suck the hot air out pretty well i think. sides would be sealed of course.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice idea, but wouldn't it be better to blow cool air onto the cards, and let the cards use their fans to suck the hot air out? just a thought. on top of that, you'd be blocking all your other PCI/e slots, and take up a good chunk of room..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)

only use the gpus as its benching only.

cant force air in. theres inlets on both sides of each card and would be a PITA to design something that actually worked. its much easier to find a way to suck the heat out.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 18, 2009)

there's a lot of sucking and blowing going on here. especially with all these tornados lolz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2009)

almost done. just need to retap my mcres and connect it to the DD filport


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 19, 2009)

That looks Awesome Fits! nice little setup to!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2009)

thats what gave me 37k in vantage. simple yet well designed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

good job fit, Looks great.  Are you going to be doing anything else to it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

Fit's I do have to say, that's one hell of a set-up for the CPU! I can believe it's what made that score!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Fit's I do have to say, that's one hell of a set-up for the CPU! I can believe it's what made that score!



I was impressed as well with the cooling capability of that 120.1!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2009)

thats a 160.1 that i used.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> thats a 160.1 that i used.



wasnt it a PA120.1??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2009)

nope. http://www.thermochill.com/pa160.php


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> nope. http://www.thermochill.com/pa160.php



I see now said the blind man


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow... how much did you pay for the 160.1?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2009)

$65 with the shroud


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 19, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> $65 with the shroud



What the?

Isn't it supposed to be more than that.... whats the MSRP?


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice cooling box fits! Seems like a good solution to install a WC setup to me, plus, as always, it looks nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> What the?
> 
> Isn't it supposed to be more than that.... whats the MSRP?



$85-90


----------



## Binge (Jan 19, 2009)

Who says everyone pays full price for their tech???


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 19, 2009)

lolz.^^


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice set up. How come the fil port and the microres are not connected?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Nice set up. How come the fil port and the microres are not connected?



i need to retap it with g1/4 thread and put a barb in it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice work fits. You never cease to amaze me. Can't wait to see some more progress!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2009)

got some new tools i'll be setting up here in a bit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2009)

fabbing up a mount for dtek fuzion to work on i7. the gtz is not covering the entire i7 die but the fuzion does.

hopefully i'll make a 100 of these and sell em soon.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82496

new build please help


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 20, 2009)

How thick is that material?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2009)

.132 7075


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 20, 2009)

That's pretty stout. Waterjet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2009)

unfortunately i don't have one yet. looking for one though. these will be cut by hand on the Bridgeport but the production run will be on the Haas CNC. i need to test and see if this is going to be strong enough.

where can i get some acrylic solvent and a applicator cheap?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wtf?? ^^


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

i found a guy willing to hook me up with a package deal on meanwell S-100-12 psu's. i need to get a few ppl in on this with me.

the psu's are 12v 100watts and can power anything ranging 9v - 15v(adjustment pot on pcb).

if your building a water rig or want to power some fans and some UV lights this works for that too. it can power small TEC's as well. 

there are many uses for them.

$25 each shipped if i can get 4 ppl in on this. these are BNIB never used.


----------



## Exavier (Jan 21, 2009)

prolly nearer $60 all in for me so although I'd love to ship another PSU across the pond I'll sit this one out, sweet as hell deal though


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the production run will be on the Haas CNC. i need to test and see if this is going to be strong enough.
> 
> where can i get some acrylic solvent and a applicator cheap?



How thick is the plate?  I dunno if it's cheap, definately not local, but tap plastics in Sanjose California has all the stuff. You might look for an aquarium builder in your area.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i found a guy willing to hook me up with a package deal on meanwell S-100-12 psu's. i need to get a few ppl in on this with me.
> 
> the psu's are 12v 100watts and can power anything ranging 9v - 15v(adjustment pot on pcb).
> 
> ...



im in pm your PP when your ready and can they do 12 yate loon med/highs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

gimme the amperage on the yates. i'll let you know if it will work.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 21, 2009)

100 watts will run more fans than you want to hear all at once...no problem.

TAP plastic and US Plastic is where I get my goods.

You could temper the steel for extra strength BTW, Easy to do. Just heat it with a torch till cherry red and drop in a bucket of water.


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2009)

This is absolutely winning.  Probably the best solution for dual 295 OC without going to water.  The acrylic looks flush, the channels are the right size.  I can't wait to see this once it's been adapted for the 120mm fan I know is going to be on this.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


>



I think I'm starting to see the light here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

due to complications and material cost i am changing the design of my monster cooler a bit.

it will no longer be an enclosed unit but more like my last one i built for the PA120.3's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

got the fans mounted to one rad. only had enough screws for 4 fans. need to get more today hopefully.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

Dang man!!! That's pretty sweet looking!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 21, 2009)

Those fans look like monsters man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

1000cfm per rad is going to be sick!


----------



## Silverel (Jan 21, 2009)

Murderific!

Hehe... Hope ya got some nice cans, thems gonna be loud.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

im running it at 10v instead of 24v so its really not that bad.... even with 8 of them running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

fit its going to hover man, watch lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

ok... got some material today.

idea breawing here.... more soon.







ek250 res's....








Fit res....







delrin for a run of dtek tops


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2009)

I approve. DIY  The other guys


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2009)

I know another good use for that huge acrylic tube.  Nice stuff there fit, can't wait to see finished products.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

make a fuckin didgeridoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC9w4KWEgJE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> make a fuckin didgeridoo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC9w4KWEgJE



isnt that a yidaki???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Thrackan (Jan 22, 2009)

Is there a reason why you chose a pull configuration of the fans? Not that it will matter with this much air-slicing violence


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

push is never good. only puts air where the fan blades are. pull creates a vacuum effect and pulls from anywhere on the rad. much more effective.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 22, 2009)

That's one for the learning book


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking Nice Fit!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

DIY FTMFW! Man, I can't even wait to see the res done!!!! My god I can't wait.. Make one to buy? sell?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> push is never good. only puts air where the fan blades are. pull creates a vacuum effect and pulls from anywhere on the rad. much more effective.



Now here's the question, what about push and pull?


----------



## DOM (Jan 22, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Now here's the question, what about push and pull?



yeah thats better but if you have only for one side of the rad pulls better

but idk with fans like that LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Too many pages in this thread, exactly what fans are those behemoths?


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 22, 2009)

they look like tanning bed fans


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

delta FFB1424SHG


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> delta FFB1424SHG



I bet that stands for "Freakin' Flyin' Bitches 14cm 24v She'll Hate your Guts"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Psu's and res's mounted. 

in the pic you can see...

S-100-12 (12v)(fans 1-4)
S-100-12 (12v)(fans 5-8)
S-150-24 (24v)(pump)

res's are hooked together RES > RES for more capacitance and ease of filling/bleeding.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2009)

Man I cannot wait to have the cash for a setup like that for myself.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking Good Man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

dammit....

after all that work, its not going to work that way. 

the rads mess everything up.

i have to relocate the biggest psu but the only places to put it are really far from the pump that its going to power. 

idk...

anyone have any ideas gathered from my pics?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

maybe this will help...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

pump pretty much has to be where its at. 

psu can be somewhere else but i'll have to wire it up to a longer harness.

the problem arrises when the wireing begins.


its like this.....







small yellow box - AC wall power in
small pink box - AC power switch
green box's(2x) - fan psu's
blue box - pump psu
purple box's(2x) rad fans
blue circle - pump
red and black lines - + and - AC power
brown lines DC power

theres A LOT more wiring than you think. its a PITA trying to get it all in there and not tangle with the water loop.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 23, 2009)

How about putting one rad on one side and the other on the opposite side?


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 23, 2009)

howbout move the smaller psu up to above the other smaller psu, next to the rad, then put the bigger psu next to the smaller one, either high or low.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

is that a photoshop? lol... looks good. i'll try that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

lolololol

your eyes arent foolin you... 10... count em


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2009)

fixed...


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe a wire bus on the PSU panel with easier access; so you don't have to move the rad's or pull the panel with psu's to re-config fan wires etc.. just wire the psu's to the wirebuss terminal; in a spot that's not blocked by hoses, or rads, with easy screwdriver access, incase you have to swap out a fan or psu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2009)

GTZ101

gtz... when looking at your block like this.... the bottom left barb is in INLET and the upper right is the OUTLET









inside....







feser one dye ALWAYS does this shit. thats why i say NOT to use it.










this is why i stress the flow of the block... its designed a certain way and if you get it backwards the block will flow funny and work like shit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2009)

crap... too dark


----------



## DOM (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah feser one just sucks my clear started to turn green after 2-3 months


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## coodiggy (Jan 24, 2009)

With all those little channels; and the squezed inlet flow of the GTZ top; it wouldn't be a bad idea to run the loop trough like a foam block or sintered filter durring leak testing, to catch anything that doesn't need to get in the block..  I stick to distilled water and water wetter, but I'm not worried about coolant performance as much as I am worried about puddles.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2009)

so what should i do with this big ass tube?


----------



## DOM (Jan 24, 2009)

bong lol 

idk why did you get it in the first place


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2009)

custom res but idk.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 24, 2009)

After looking at your pics, I got reminded of an issue I had with my fill port once.. You could use your extra tube to extend your current resevior's length so that the tops are above the level of your radiators, maybe even seal em off and leave fill ports on the outside of the top case, like your other little box, to prevent the volume of water in the radiators from being above the resevior level = no pressure head over the resevior when you remove the top cap to fill/blead air etc.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 26, 2009)

I wanted to show ppl what they get for $55. this is not a home made POS top. these are precision machined on a $54,000 3-axis Haas CNC machine.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 26, 2009)

fucking around with my new setup at home...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 26, 2009)

Fits... Dude... I want one!!!! block that is!!


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 26, 2009)

*re tops*

gtz GPU adapter? for uber GPU blocks, or 1U CPU top?

With all the custom bracketry you're working on, you might fit a couple GTZ plates on a GPU with a custom bracket and using your custom top but make those fitting threads on the side of the top, might have room if you don't chamfer all of one side of the face and cut the relief channel a little shallower on the fitting side.. see pic


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Go to www.superratmachine.com and click on my tops on the right. 

I'll post more pics when I get home


----------



## TheLaw (Jan 27, 2009)

sell em on petras


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

all of them...






single port....







dual port....


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 27, 2009)

cool pedals, got an idea from one of the commenters to fix my dirty bearing hole; CORK PLUGS!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

i've finally got some work done on my big cooler.

got one rad(4 fans) wired and running. its not very loud at all on low speed and works very well.

at high speed ... LOOK OUT! loud and windy as hell.

the best part is... the psu's hold up to the load. thats one thing i was worried about that turned out to be good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

of course i will hard wire these but this was just a test setup to see if it was even going to work...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad to see you have it half done!!! I can't wait for the video!!!!

You should hook the other 4 fans up to the oven beside it!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've finally got some work done on my big cooler.
> 
> got one rad(4 fans) wired and running. its not very loud at all on low speed and works very well.
> 
> ...



great news, get us a pic of it, cant wait for you to finish this damn thing already


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

fabbed up a shitty mount but it works really well...


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey as long as it works well. Thats all that really matters. But looking good too is always a nice bonus


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

nice bro!!!!! hey as long as it does the job!   You planning on making a few mounts?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

i'll make it look better later. its been over a week since i booted this thing up.

theres only 4 hours on my 295's since i got them.... thats simply not enough.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

I feel the same BrooksyX... If ti works, then it works!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Fit, i think you need to check out this thread and post there, you got competition eating chicken patties, this guy just doesnt know you eat at least 30 a day 

1282

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1181924&posted=1#post1181924


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

in the rad pic... the rad will be up about 2" higher. its just sitting there in the pic.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I feel the same BrooksyX... If ti works, then it works!



Ha seriously. If it is ugly as a Mofo but can bench like hell I would take it over something that looks pretty any day. Performance > Aesthetics. 

Oh and Fits OC those 295s and bench the hell out of them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Ha seriously. If it is ugly as a Mofo but can bench like hell I would take it over something that looks pretty any day. Performance > Aesthetics.
> 
> Oh and Fits OC those 295s and bench the hell out of them



i agree, if it works, it works, plus he has a bench station, its not mean tto be pretty, just to bench, AND BENCH REAL HARD!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

Fit's stop teasing us! Get it done!!! 

I haven't been this badly teased since I lost my you know what 11 years ago 


@BrooksyX
Ghetto Mods are some time the best mods out there!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Fit's stop teasing us! Get it done!!!
> 
> I haven't been this badly teased since I lost my you know what 11 years ago
> 
> ...



  that was hilarious, its crazy the effect computer parts have on us


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 27, 2009)

Hells yeah coldstorm. Can't argue with that. Ghetto mods are the $hit. Especially when it allows you to push your hardware to insane points.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice socks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)

its ALIVE!


----------



## thebeephaha (Jan 28, 2009)

Uhhhmmmm... Holy crap. That must move a lot of air.


----------



## Binge (Jan 28, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> Uhhhmmmm... Holy crap. That must move a lot of air.



Well... I mean this is Fit.  If he ever stops _moving air_ then I think his humor would die.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)

it is running in the pics...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice Vortex there man!!


----------



## Silverel (Jan 28, 2009)

You should totally use hard lines for that little enclosure. Less kinky, but your chip will be happy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

why do those res do those vortex's?  I have that too on mine, doesn't bother me just curious 

Anyways, looking great fit, I can see its almost done


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why do those res do those vortex's?  I have that too on mine, doesn't bother me just curious
> 
> Anyways, looking great fit, I can see its almost done



It's due to the flow of the water in a cylinder.  They make a "stabilizer" that keeps it from happening.  You almost have to use one with the smaller 150 resevoir if you use a powerful pump.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's due to the flow of the water in a cylinder.  They make a "stabilizer" that keeps it from happening.  You almost have to use one with the smaller 150 resevoir if you use a powerful pump.



well I have the 250 like FIT and a MCP655, that I know off I dont need that right?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 28, 2009)

I get that same vortex in mine except a lot deeper...(Twin IwakiRD30s)

Outstanding Fit. TGhat's a cooler to beat all coolers. That is easily on par with my big bastard.

Let me know if you need some Sonex Mini to line it. I have a mess left from Old Stock.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)

idk if you can see it but the top 4 are wired.

im just waiting on some more pcie connectors to get the bottom 4 up and running.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 29, 2009)

you only need to put in the block thing if your pump spins it all the way down to the bottom n starts sucking air = stall, air bubbles into impeller etc..


----------



## ex-dohctor (Jan 29, 2009)

Damn! Amazing work there bud! 

I wish I had your talent.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)

here's a Video of the cooler running...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_m-TxaPMXA


----------



## Silverel (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a leetle loud. Planning on some plexi to dampen that a lil bit? Or mebbe just get extra long hoses and leave it in another room.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

Fit's Yhpm bro! Those things are sweet! Can't wait to see them going!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

Now, that is only 4 fans going... You think you can push to almost 39k with the other 4? Or are you hitting the limits on water?


BTW, that's sweet!!!


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 29, 2009)

You getting closer to 40K!


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 29, 2009)

38k!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)

an update on this thing...


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 29, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> 38k!!!



Thats nothing. 

Break 40,000 and I might be impressed. 

Sick, sick, sick! Fit, amazing work!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)

that box and a 46,000cfm fan will help me get 40k


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2009)

so i had this idea... not the greatest but i think its a start. im looking to see if anyone has any other ideas here. im open to suggestions. i could possibly switch to a ddc pump and a different res.

here's a  pic...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


>



Looking good man.. Cant wait for that 40k.. Whats the World Record?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2009)

this may be better for seeing the whole rig...

(psu is getting changed soon)


----------



## coodiggy (Feb 1, 2009)

Tight squeze! That radiator fits perfect though. Is the pump inlet T-off the fill tube?  Will the pump's magnetics mess with the video output?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2009)

still working on this...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

IF you are lucky enough to find one of these.... it is one of the best blocks for i7.

this one just happens to be brand new. you may notice the swiftech 1366 bracket fits right on this little guy perfectly.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet, Where did you get it??? Looks really nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

ebay. $50 shipped. new in box man. MINT


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2009)

I love the saying.. "I gotta it at Ebay!"


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 3, 2009)

gawd fit you got a MONSTER!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow... another KC person. where you live?


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 3, 2009)

Wyandotte County.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 4, 2009)

So.. what exactly was that whole water loop cooling?


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> IF you are lucky enough to find one of these.... it is one of the best blocks for i7.
> 
> this one just happens to be brand new. you may notice the swiftech 1366 bracket fits right on this little guy perfectly.



Glad to see you got the block Fit's and one hell of a deal you got it for.

Also it's nice to know that they do fit with the new 1366 bracket, you were right in your thinking with the measurements


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

i7 920, nb, sb, nf200, vrms


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

sucks that i dont have my rig 

im soooo bored.














shitty but was worth a shot i guess.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


>



Dude thats 2nd place over at HW, turn it in for some rep points.  Should be a close 2nd or 3rd at Futuremark's Orb 40.672 is the top score as of today.

Great job Fit!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

you reminded me i forgot to post this....


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, thats crazy good!!  Inch by inch you'll hit 40k!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2009)

watcha think fit? front is set for a 240mm rad stacked over a 320mm rad


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

not bad.

design a techstation style case that can hold my water setup and bench rig


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2009)

rendered











w/ mesh








Fitseries3 said:


> not bad.
> 
> design a techstation style case that can hold my water setup and bench rig




will do but it'll cost you lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2009)

still fartin around with this...


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> still fartin around with this...



When I get off my lazy ass and send you my v2, can I get one like that if possible?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2009)

yup. just takes a bit of work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)

1366 mount that works with my tops...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2009)

Total creamage!!! That looks sweet man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)

as you can see in the last pic...


i solved the problem i was having.... but never told anyone about... where the screws where preventing the block from seating on the IHS of the i7 chips.

IF i make these they will be about $16 each.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 11, 2009)

I can has one?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't wait to see it in action!!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

rofl freaksavior is going to be pissed he ordered his from UK cause no one here had one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

nice mount FIT.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice mount job there!


----------



## coodiggy (Feb 11, 2009)

That's cool, I like the pinwheel design  you could probly get a utillity patent on that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)

polished...


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2009)

I repeat, very nice!


----------



## coodiggy (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks good polished, I was gonna do that with my mcw hold down but as I started to flat file it; noticed it has too many gouges to file out. I got the Aluminum from the recycler's scrap pile n the peices of 1/8 to 3/8" plate that I could find had like lawn mowers and kitchen sinks stacked ontop of it etc.. I think I'll try the local machine shop next time; probly get a piece of metal without as many scratches.. Just gonna brighten mine up a little with a stainless scratch pad, it will look like it just came outa rough vibralap


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)

pics dont show the sweetness that this is...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

I just jizzed my pants  

Great job dude, that polished brackett is nice bro.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2009)

Fit's... That Polished is very.... I'm speechless.. Man, I'll  have to hit you up when I go i7!!!

Classified is coming out soon!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)

one more...


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2009)

What she said:
"When are you going to finally put it in?"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

dang fit im seriuosly impressed dude!  Awesome work.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks pro to me.


----------



## coodiggy (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice!  Did you flame polish that top? Reason I ask is: have you seen cyberdruids youtube vid regarding flame polishing n alcohol=bad! The plastic has a crazy reaction to alcohol after being flame polished.. I wonder if the same happens with glycol based coolant/anti-freeze?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

actually... the top just comes out that smooth when its milled. 

nothing can match the quality of a $54,000 HAAS 5-axis CNC mill.


----------



## ex-dohctor (Feb 12, 2009)

Amazing work there mate!

Keep it up!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

so here it is. the start of my water setup for my dell perc 5/i.

im going to change to clear tubing tomorrow.

the flow indicator is actually a lifesaver. it has a speaker in it that tells you when there is air in the loop. this makes bleeding the air our alot easier since this setup has no res.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

got the GTZ screws from PTS. they special ordered them from swiftech for me. thanks guys!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey a copper top GTX. 

I kinda wish I had hung onto one of them but I sold them all. They are very nice.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

they work excellent on i7's!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh boy!


----------



## ex-dohctor (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome stuff!

Keep it coming!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks Perc-y!


----------



## Elijah86 (Feb 17, 2009)

Is that a SBC?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2009)

well i fabbed this up today to mount the mini water setup on my perc 5/i.

seemed to be the best solution as the stock heatsink uses the ol hook/loop style mounts and that makes it almost impossible to secure this block successfully.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 18, 2009)

I really like where this is going


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2009)

i had to remake this. the block didnt sit right and the barbs hit the ram slot. this works better...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

dude nice bro!!!!


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

+1 That is a really nice piece of work in acrylic.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2009)

i didnt like that odd V shape so i changed it a bit.

on the left you'll see the original one i made that doesn't work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2009)

here is some more pants jizzle's my nizzle's...


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

That SAS raid card looks like it's happy   Nice fab Fit.  Great ingenuity.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 21, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

fit thats a beautiful piece of work bro!!  Looks great.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*here we go...

















*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

i had to lap this fuzion base...


----------



## coodiggy (Mar 8, 2009)

hard to tell in the pics, are those brass?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

yep.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2009)

That's pretty sweet man! pretty sweet!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## dark2099 (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


>



I think I will install that with the lights off and the shades closed, so I don't blind myself with a reflection.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2009)

that's just to sweet! Can I send ya my Dtec block for that type of lapping!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

sure


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 9, 2009)

im on a lapping spree...


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 9, 2009)

Fit, how are you using that non ECC memory on your Perc? Mine only works with ECC registered.

I also apologize about your FS page, I was really interested in the Perc until I looked at my bank account.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 9, 2009)

enable ECC in the SPD. it works on the perc but idk about other ECC devices.

it sold a few days ago.


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> enable ECC in the SPD. it works on the perc but idk about other ECC devices.
> 
> it sold a few days ago.



That's pretty simple. You had no ill effects?

Glad you sold it, I felt bad I backed out, you had a great price.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 9, 2009)

it worked the 3 hours i used it.


----------



## coodiggy (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice, the brass n copper combo looks like a fancy coffee brewer  

Fits, could you offer any suggestions regarding the v1 screws vs pro-mount question here http://forum.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=87420?  I don't know what size the block/mount screws are.


----------



## _jM (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im on a lapping spree...



LMAO @ lapping spree... just put the sand paper down...


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice lapping Fit, now you can boil water 5% faster than before!


----------



## iStink (Mar 10, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice lapping Fit, now you can boil water 5% faster than before!



next he'll be lapping his saucer sled and it'll be just like from christmas vacation


----------



## ex-dohctor (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome stuff man! 

Really wish I had your skill!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

so i been perfecting the art of plastic welding and bending.

i know i suck still but this turned out great. just wait till you see the final pics before you make judgment for yourself though.

this is one piece of plexi...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2009)

Fit's that top notch!  remember, it didn't take a day to build Rome... But, your starting off quite well man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

first coat...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

UV


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2009)

Fit's that just plain crazy! I love how it lights up!



Now, I need to see blue!!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks nice fits! Personally I'd have preferred clear plexi but that's a matter of taste.


----------



## Binge (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm telling you guys, he has something wicked planned for that "shroud"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

FIT what uv lights are those?  

BTW, shroud is coming along very nicely


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

some from MC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> some from MC.



hmmm, seem like they light up pretty damn good.  The ones I got are AC Ryan, and i'm loving them bro, powerful lights!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

light it up!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

anyone want some of these....
















LMK.

i need to know how many to order.


made by duniek


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 12, 2009)

thats freakin badass. If I had a DFI board I'd grab a few.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

fit they are 120mm???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

any size you want.

dfi mobo not required


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh...I might have to get a couple to put on my RAD.  And other places.  Could also use them as stencils I bet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> any size you want.
> 
> dfi mobo not required



my AMD rig does indeed have a DFI Mobo 


Contact me with details dude, i'll take three for my 120.3 rad on my AMD rig.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

hop on IM


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2009)

I wish I had a DFI board now!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice grills Fits!


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 12, 2009)

Question. I don't know what's involved, but would a TPU grill be viable?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Question. I don't know what's involved, but would a TPU grill be viable?



YES.

w1zzard approved the idea and i have sent duniek the logo. he is going to work on it this weekend.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2009)

Ooh! I'm gonna look out for those TPU grills... Bet they'd look great on my rad


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

i need a few people in on this to make it happen.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2009)

hmmm... Are these UK willing? And how much is that going to cost?

Great work btw. Love the UV.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

being made in poland.

they are around 8-12eu delivered each.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2009)

If I could get a peek on the design I could decide whether I want 2x120 or more


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

this weekend sure.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll keep a close eye here


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2009)

Im temped on two of these. Green UV ones. But i'll wait for the TPU ones.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea, they look pretty cool. May have to grab some myself.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in for TPU grills. I could use at _least_ a 120 for the side panel on my Mystique.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)

started on this today...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey fits, what do you use to make threading in the plexi?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)

its not threaded. just drilled.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its not threaded. just drilled.



Ok, and a drilled hole in plexi is not too fragile to screw in a G1/4 thread? I'd imagine you'd get cracks and stuff.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)

OH...

yeah...

you have to drill with the right sized bit to tap.

i havent done that yet. 

the bit you use is only a tad smaller than the tap.

the taps are really sharp and cut right into the acrylic. 

it wont crack from tapping it.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2009)

Might even be safest to tap by hand? I'm constantly fondling with several ideas, including creating a waterblock from scratch.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)

nah.... i tap with a hand drill. works best cause it does things fast and smooth.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2009)

Any idea on the color for the tpu fan grills? If red or black is possible, I'd be in for 2.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)

i cant get anyone to make a design so i dont know if its even going to happen now.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i cant get anyone to make a design so i dont know if its even going to happen now.



I'm in for making a design from the power button logo, though knowing myself I'll probably forget it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)

i asked all the graphic artists that make tons of stuff day to day but no one is capable of making a simple tpu fan grill design. kinda crazy if you ask me.


anyway.


i would like to announce...........


*Fits acrylic heatkiller 3 waterblock tops!*


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to know how to make my own L/C cpu block


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i asked all the graphic artists that make tons of stuff day to day but no one is capable of making a simple tpu fan grill design. kinda crazy if you ask me.
> 
> 
> anyway.
> ...



Yay! Can we work something out if you still want me to get you a HK block?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)

i have a few things in the works but i will keep you posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

keep us posted with the tops for the HK fit, I might be interested as I might purchase a HK soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 24, 2009)

Man, your going to make me spend money on water again!!!


----------



## lkiller123 (Apr 1, 2009)

wow, brilliant picture


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lapped to 4000 heatkiller 3 base....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

one of these days I'm gong to learn to lap


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm with ya D!! That just makes you wanna!!


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 2, 2009)

I can see my face lol


----------



## v12dock (Apr 2, 2009)

Brings a tear to my eye, so beautiful...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

it'll look even better after it gets plated black nickle


----------



## v12dock (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG do it!


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 2, 2009)

im confused, for one i haven't been into computers that long possibly 3 years now, but why go through all the effort if your simply going to plate it in black nickel


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

it still needed to be lapped before plating. if i lapped it after plating the plating would be sanded off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

good job fit!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love checking on this thread, good stuff fit 

Just to clarify with users who know more about lapping, Direct heat pipe coolers, lapping = bad idea right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

you can lap but only use high grit papers and dont lap much at all. 2000grit+


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> it still needed to be lapped before plating. if i lapped it after plating the plating would be sanded off.



i understand that but couldn't you lap at 3500-4000 grit after the nickel plating and it just lap the plating, i mean 3500 is a very fine grit which would put microscopic scratchs into the plating rite?
like i stated before im not a guru on tech yet, but i have worked on body work/paint and you always wetsand a car after paint to get the rite look beore you deliver it to the owner


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you can lap but only use high grit papers and dont lap much at all. 2000grit+



Don't think I'll bother this time round but thanks :]

Temps are fine at 5ghz anyway both cores 32c idle.

Edit 2.4 ghz at 400 fsb : / computer is being stupid.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice and shiny lol, I don't want to compare it to how my HK block looks out of the factory...


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i need a few people in on this to make it happen.



I know you said no one will make them, but if they did I'd be in for at least three 120s.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

make a design.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought you already had a design?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

no one will make the design. i have someone to make them already


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 2, 2009)

Oooooh.  Will the designer get...compensation?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

i'll give you 2 free


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 2, 2009)

What format would you want it in?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

any but cad 2000 is best


----------



## vladmire (Apr 2, 2009)

great job all of you guys,,

bookmarked!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

a little before and after shot...


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> a little before and after shot...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24399&stc=1&d=1238707168
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24400&stc=1&d=1238707168



Now why did you have to do that! That made me enviouscry:


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey fit, should I lap my d-tek fuzion v2? I always heard that it might ruin it or something... 
I lapped my q6600 already..


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 2, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> Hey fit, should I lap my d-tek fuzion v2? I always heard that it might ruin it or something...
> I lapped my q6600 already..



Most of the Dteks are good. copper base isn't super shiny but its flat so no need. 

Just check if its flat with a box cutter razor blade.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

or glass and a drop of spit


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

how do your measure a drop of spit fit?


Just playing lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm ready for xs up to be up so I can grab that tec ordering site for yea....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm ready for xs up to be up so I can grab that tec ordering site for yea....



its not comming back im telling you man.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its not comming back im telling you man.



You should see his facebook  XS is down, Fix XS, Do you need a host lol

It will be back*I hope*, SSD must of not of been as smooth as a transfer as they thought.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got this friend who's active on quite a few forums and a veteran of W/C and he says this




> [17:32]  ME: what was the reason for not lapping my cpu block again?
> [17:41] HIM: it's bowed
> [17:41] ME: bowed? meaning it has a curve on it?
> [17:41] HIM: yes
> ...



This makes sense I think, so I shouldn't lap my block?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

i think thats a total myth really.... from my experiences anyway.

lapped cpu + lapped cooler is almost as close as you can get to perfect. you almost dont need any TIM.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

It's just odd that he started the pay forum and then BAM this happened.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i think thats a total myth really.... from my experiences anyway.
> 
> lapped cpu + lapped cooler is almost as close as you can get to perfect. you almost dont need any TIM.


ah I'm scared to ruin my block... but I sure would like another 3-5 C decrease in temps....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

how would you ruin it? you going to use a grinder?


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe not ruin it... but what if I sand it and I reinstall it and next thing I know I'm seeing 5c higher temps  

I'll probably lap it pretty soon when I take apart my comp to clean out the dust in a month or two.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its not comming back im telling you man.



http://www.xtremesystems.org/

that's back up


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 3, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> Maybe not ruin it... but what if I sand it and I reinstall it and next thing I know I'm seeing 5c higher temps
> 
> I'll probably lap it pretty soon when I take apart my comp to clean out the dust in a month or two.



do you have any idea how to lap the block at all? I dont mean to sound like a dick but you mention lapping and grinder :shadedshu  
here is a great lil tutorial that has NOTHING to do with a grinder

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/cooling/air/39

enjoy


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> do you have any idea how to lap the block at all? I dont mean to sound like a dick but you mention lapping and grinder :shadedshu
> here is a great lil tutorial that has NOTHING to do with a grinder
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/cooling/air/39
> ...



At what point did I say anything about a grinder?
I've lapped my cpu and my tuniq tower with good results before.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> any but cad 2000 is best



I don't have CAD, but I might be able to make something up.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 3, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> At what point did I say anything about a grinder?
> I've lapped my cpu and my tuniq tower with good results before.



pretty sure i read you said grinder. maybe not. oh well.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how would you ruin it? you going to use a grinder?



There you go.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> pretty sure i read you said grinder. maybe not. oh well.



It was fit who said it, as a joke.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2009)

Fit 

http://www.kryothermusa.com/indexf47c.html?tid=55


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2009)

got bored...


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice way to fight boredom


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2009)

I wanna see temps! Looks pretty good


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 13, 2009)

Fits, that Rad box you build with the two 480mm Rads, did you allow for air at the back of them? or where they just sat on flat plastic?

Im thinking about making one, and im wondering whether to have holes at the back.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2009)

they are actually 560mm rads. there is plenty of airflow on both sides...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2009)

Delta's FTW!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 13, 2009)

oh right, ok. You get good temps with that setup?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2009)

the best water can do


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

________________________________________________

NEW PROJECT....


chiller rig:











TRUST ME...

this is going to be a very good build. i have some very nice stuff going into this one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ________________________________________________
> 
> NEW PROJECT....
> 
> ...



can't wait to see this, it looks interesting already


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ________________________________________________
> 
> NEW PROJECT....
> 
> ...



Get it on ~ let's see what you have in mind


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I know what he is up too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I think I know what he is up too



then say it D, come on


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Water Chiller


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Water Chiller



thats it, I thought you were going to say something more interesting like he was going to make the first computer to get you a beer while you sit in your couch watching Sunday Football.  You suck!!! hahaha.

now back on topic, this does look interesting.  Fit teases us with soo many great little builds of boredom


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmm, did my mentioning copper pipes perhaps inspire you to this?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 14, 2009)

lol. you gonna make some sort of super tec device for that bad boy?  lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

6500btu rotary


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice looking fits! how you find it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

had it. bought a window AC last summer it came in along with a few other parts.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> had it. bought a window AC last summer it came in along with a few other parts.



wow, that's some nice stuff! just for a window unit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

i have a 13500btu unit as well but im saving that for the i7 phase build.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 15, 2009)

wow nice stuff fit.
good to see you're always trying new things


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 15, 2009)

Fits, check out the Metafoam evaporator surfaces


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 15, 2009)

Ahhh, the water chiller, I am also working on something like that but using a heat exchanger instead of a cooling pool like yours, trying to build in in a computer case so it's not so bulky, but still have't decided which way to go, there is more info on your method,.

I have a few great links that i will throw you wen i get on my other machine.  

looks pretty slick so far,  that rotary is a monster...lol


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ?


http://www.metafoam.com/

Great surface area/wicking ability and prevention of a vapor barrier on the evaporator surface due to capilarry wicking  

My plan is to build a phase change unit with some metafoam on the evaporator, but it's way down the road for me.. Still have to get a vacuum pump for some other projects, then I can start looking for a compressor. I heard good stuff about the rotary's. Don't think I will try to mess with a cascade setup, but wouldn't mind a single stage from a small fridge or like you got from a small a/c unit.. 

When I was looking into it; I had an idea of using sintered metal to increase the surface area on the evaporator/boiler, then found the website for metafoam and couldn't think of anything better to use.


----------



## ex-dohctor (Apr 15, 2009)

You guys have lost me completely now  

Awesome stuff though. Well done mate


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a sexy piece of metal!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah.... you dont wanna know what it looked like before i cleaned it.


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 20, 2009)

What's the cooling tank for? got any links?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

| wonder if anyone tried using the radiator from a car? instead of buying a proper W/C rad.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 20, 2009)

lol I know some people use heater cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

so fit estimated time till completion?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2009)

um.......

a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> um.......
> 
> a bit



  just the answer I was looking for


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 21, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> | wonder if anyone tried using the radiator from a car? instead of buying a proper W/C rad.



I have before. It was pretty normal 5 years ago and then people stopped using then from what I can tell.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 21, 2009)

why?
wouldn't that be cheaper? I mean getting it from a scrap yard and modifying it...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah, but most people are just lazy like me, and go out and buy them. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> why?
> wouldn't that be cheaper? I mean getting it from a scrap yard and modifying it...



a used car rad is full of contaminates that WILL eat the orings in your pump and clog the loop up pretty quickly.

even a new rad from a car is more expensive than one made for PC cooling.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 22, 2009)

oh... no wonder... but if you clean it out?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

thats the thing....

the gunk gets trapped inside and its really hard to get out. you would need to take it to a radiator shop for cleaning and even then, they use chemicals that may harm your pump.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 22, 2009)

Think what that used rad has gone through & all the mixed metal filings ect that are trapped in the rad. A cars cooling system is the grossest i've ever seen before. Metal filings are in abundance in any I have come across so far. Deff wouldn't risk it. If you want get a new one maybe as it will be uncontaminated & somewhat clean but deff do not use a used rad please!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

these are 180mm x 58mm fans for my condenser....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

here.... 120mm vs. 180mm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

holy cow fit, that thing is huge !  Flow rate?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

like 300cfm. they are 61db at 12v but ima run them at 3-5v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> like 300cfm. they are 61db at 12v but ima run them at 3-5v



thank god you are   man those things will really make a computer hover


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 28, 2009)

MASSIVE! Could use one of those to replace the hv blower in my car!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 28, 2009)

huge airflow! I love it when fans take off... most people don't like this kind of noise, but when you are OCing and benching, it gives a sense of security that the components get all the air they need...

No surprises here... Fits ' work is super as always!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

working on a fan controller and fan shroud


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice!  What pump are you going to use?  I think I saw Home Depot having a sale on thier sump pumps!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

iwaki rd30.

lowes too


----------



## iStink (Apr 28, 2009)

hey i saw those fans on the orbitz hovercraft


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> iwaki rd30.
> 
> lowes too



Nice freakin pump, specs for the hells of it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

it'll keep the water from freezing


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 29, 2009)

mmm , cool thread now guys here sharing new ideas


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

some progress...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

its going to hover!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

That does look good. Nice work

You use a machine on that?


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 30, 2009)

I've gotta try that some time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

all hand tools.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJULgfBr8uE

they ARENT LOUD.

thats them running 5v off of a pc psu.

and yes they are almost as big as my hand


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJULgfBr8uE
> 
> they ARENT LOUD.
> 
> ...



not bad though, what about when you crank the voltage though


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

no reason to. thats how it will run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no reason to. thats how it will run.



approx.  how many CFM's will it flow at 5v?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

140cfm or so per fan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 140cfm or so per fan.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25475&stc=1&d=1241130122
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25476&stc=1&d=1241130122



thats still very nice, did that get sucked in or something


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

the fans are heavy and off balance the whole thing. that mini maglite is holding it up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the fans are heavy and off balance the whole thing. that mini maglite is holding it up.



oh ok I see, how heavy are they dude, they look bulky as hell


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJULgfBr8uE
> 
> they ARENT LOUD.
> 
> ...



Subscribed by the way  

I'd love to see more videos of the complete package!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2009)

Is that a meanwell?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2009)

nah.... got it from CD from his "monolith" build i believe.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2009)

What is it then?  It's some sort of power supply isn't it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2009)

it is yeah.... 

its what i used to power the fans in my pa120.6 rig.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

here it is.... http://www.overclock.net/2688700-post403.html


----------



## DanishDevil (May 4, 2009)

Gotcha.  And the plexi is to fit in a 5.25" bay?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

no, its for my chiller rig.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26381&stc=1&d=1244225454



What is that thing?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26381&stc=1&d=1244225454



i remember someone doing a thing like that... maybe it was on PrometeusCU?


----------

